# anyone ever seen this?



## Erestor Arcamen (Jun 14, 2006)

I was looking on youtube.com the otherday for lotr videos for my myspace and I found a few really good ones that I really like. I was wondering if anybody else had seen these? Here's the links to a few of them, the first one is my favorite lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KjnngzF7zMo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KIkne0Ptij8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O0Vt-j-kaFs

Enjoy, and always look on the bright side of life (watch the videos...)

Oh and if you have more, post the links, id like to see em!


----------



## Ermundo (Jun 27, 2006)

Ha Ha Ha

Man I've already seen "They're taking the hobbits to Isengard". But seeing it again made me laugh out loud.

The other two were good though.


----------



## Urambo Tauro (Jul 8, 2006)

I've been a fan of fan-made music-vids for some time. If you look in this thread, you'll find a link to a bunch of TLotR vids by Uruviel. There are several other "vidders", though. I know there's a great vid using the "Benny Hill" theme somewhere....


----------

